# Thomas Jefferson Quotes



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

A few of Thomas Jeffersons quotes that ring very true today.

The democracy will cease to exist when you take away from those who are willing to work and give to those who would not. 
*Thomas Jefferson*

The man who reads nothing at all is better educated than the man who reads nothing but newspapers. 
*Thomas Jefferson*

The Republican

is the only form of government which is not eternally at open or secret war with the rights of mankind.
*Thomas Jefferson*

The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants. 
*Thomas Jefferson*

Timid men prefer the calm of despotism to the tempestuous sea of liberty. 
*Thomas Jefferson*

We hold these truths to be self-evident: that all men are created equal; that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable rights; that among these are life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. 
*Thomas Jefferson*

When we get piled upon one another in large cities, as in Europe, we shall become as corrupt as Europe. 
*Thomas Jefferson*

No free man shall ever be debarred the use of arms. 
*Thomas Jefferson*

It is incumbent on every generation to pay its own debts as it goes. A principle which if acted on would save one-half the wars of the world. 
*Thomas Jefferson*

A Bill of Rights is what the people are entitled to against every government, and what no just government should refuse, or rest on inference. 
*Thomas Jefferson*

I predict future happiness for Americans if they can prevent the government from wasting the labors of the people under the pretense of taking care of them. 
*Thomas Jefferson*

The strongest reason for the people to retain the right to keep and bear arms is, as a last resort, to protect themselves against tyranny in government. 
*Thomas Jefferson*


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Good job 7. Those quotes show how wise our founders of our nation were when they drafted and approved the federal Constitution. As to those who call themselves Patriotic Americans while taking actions to destroy the principles set forth in the Constitution, See quote below.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

8MORE said:


> Good job 7. Those quotes show how wise our founders of our nation were when they drafted and approved the federal Constitution. As to those who call themselves Patriotic Americans while taking actions to destroy the principles set forth in the Constitution, See quote below.


+1


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice job 7. Jefferson is one of my favorite people from recent history along with J.Adams, Thomas Payne, T. Roservelt, W.T. Sherman, George Patton. All great men who kept this country on track.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Anyone want to lay odds that these are never quoted in modern education.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

If I may add to the collection:


> A wise and frugal government which shall restrain men from injuring one another, which shall leave them otherwise free to regulate their own pursuits of industry and improvement, and shall not take from the mouth of labor the bread it has earned. This is the sum of good government. - Thomas Jefferson, 1801.





> The legitimate powers of government extend to such acts only as are injurious to others. But it does me no injury for my neighbor to say there are twenty gods, or no god. It neither picks my pocket nor breaks my leg. - Thomas Jefferson, 1781.





7costanza said:


> The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants.
> *Thomas Jefferson*


I like that in the full context as was quoted up until two days ago in my sig:


> "God forbid we should ever be twenty years without such a rebellion. The people cannot be all, & always, well informed. The part which is wrong will be discontented, in proportion to the importance of the facts they misconceive. If they remain quiet under such misconceptions, it is lethargy, the forerunner of death to the public liberty. We have had thirteen states independent eleven years. There has been one rebellion. That comes to one rebellion in a century & a half for each state. What country before ever existed a century & a half without a rebellion? & what country can preserve its liberties, if its rulers are not warned from time to time that his people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms. The remedy is to set them right as to the facts, pardon and pacify them. What signify a few lives lost in a century or two? The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time, with the blood of patriots and tyrants. It is its natural manure." -Thomas Jefferson, Letter to William Smith, Paris, November 13, 1787.
> 
> http://www.hoboes.com/pub/Politics/Views%20of%20Freedom/Tree%20of%20Liberty


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

BB-59 said:


> Anyone want to lay odds that these are never quoted in modern education.


Can't remember which, but one of my college professors did mention the "blood" quote.


----------

